# new 12-13'' piraya



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

here we go


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

heres another one


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I hate all you large Piraya owners!!









Nice pics BTW


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice fish.. congrats on the pickup.


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks guys...heres another one......he.s with my 7-8'' caribe


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

and i would like to thank mashunter18 for the badboy....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice pickup pirayaboy, I stopped by Matts place and noticed his huge piraya gone. Heard you picked him up. Looks great. He pushing around the other p's yet?


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Very impressive Piraya pics!! How do you get all your Pygo's looking so dark?? Is itthe dark gravel an decour?? Or is it because they are so big?? Many many questions LOL 
Thanx in advance for any fed back!!

Tom


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome Piraya pics!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Awesome


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks guys........thanks harley....but i wish i had another monster piraya....like your badass tank


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Goddamn that thing is Huge!
Looks Evil too!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's big :nod: i like it


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like he is doing good in your tank


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

He's massive, nice


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i m lovein it


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Great Piraya!


----------

